# Carnidazole Availability



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Everyone,

Based upon the recent posts regarding canker/trich medication, please be aware that carnidazole is no longer manufactured in the U.S. I have been told that Foy's is one of the few, if not only, places that still has the product available. Thus, if you have been thinking about getting some, you had better get moving on it quickly. 

I could be wrong about this, but I think the replacement product being offered by Foy's is called Spartrix. I have been told it works but takes multiple doses and is not as effective as the carnidazole.

Terry Whatley


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Hi Terry,
Last night, I ordered a bottle of Carnidazole from Foys so they still have it.
I feel that Spartrix is just as effective and although, I did use one pill at the beginning and a pill later on within the first week, I don't think it was necessary. One pill of Startrix or one pill of Carnidazole seem to work just as well.
The danger in using any of these medications is that they can create conditions in the system that cause yeast infrections. This is hypothetical because I never encountered a situation like that occurring and that includes using these meds on young birds.
If anyone is concerned about it, Nystatin can be used along to protect the bird from yeast.


----------



## B. Crowe (Mar 4, 2002)

Hey all, I have a box of Spartrix tablets in front of me. It is carnidizole 10mg per tablet, and according to the directions, only one dose is required, and can be repeated whenever there is risk of reinfestation. You should however treat ALL your birds at the same time. No water bowls should be allowed in the loft for two hours AFTER feeding, and they should be cleaned & disinfected before they are returned. I had one of my cocks come down with it the day after I brought him home. I took him in to the vet (not knowing what was wrong) he was wheezing terribly, but there was nothing in the mouth visibly to me. The vet took a swab, and said their were millions of little trich cells having a party.









In any case, Spartrix is carnidazole. I have used it twice on my flock, once for the original guy, then, after I read the instructions (about the no water till hours after feeding) I redosed the lot of them a few weeks later. Only because I hadn't followed the directions :O 

Barb

[This message has been edited by B. Crowe (edited March 24, 2002).]


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Fred brings up another good point. Would pro-biotics be called for here?

--Ray


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Ray,
I put a pill of acdidopholus down after all of this medication is over and done with. In theory it would take the place of yeast cells in the system. 
Perhaps I should increase the treatment time with probiotics but don't because I have to make room for the next bird. I don't see many birds with yeast infections in the flock and the ones I release or turn over to a friend for cooping have not developed yeast but it's a good practice to get into.


----------

